# My first conversion (norinco SKS)



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

So I had an old norinco SKS that had never been fired. Caked in cosmoline. Was going to sell it but decided hey I'm laid off with nothing to do,why not make a project of it.
So I got on cheaperthandirt and ordered a tapco stock,20rd mag, and foregrip. The cosmoline was a pain in the butt to get off. Got her all cleaned up and did some reconstructive surgery on her today. Here are some before and after pics. (if I can get them to show up). Im pretty satisfied with my first conversion. If anyone plans to do this with their norinco SKS for the love of god buy the separate gas tube with the hand grip already on it. Swapping out the wood on the gas tube to the new one was a pain in the you know what. Lemme know what ya think! Thanks for lookin !



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice looking sks


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't normally like Sks but you did a nice job with that one. The only thing that does not do it for me is the forward grip. But to each his own and its in my favorite color.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it for sale 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

I wasn't originally going to put the forward grip on it. But the only stock in that color had the bottom rail so I figured I'd toss one on it. Now that it's on their I really like the feel of it. My opion may change once I shoot it but I doubt it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

And no she's not for sale just yet lol but I had fun doing the conversion . So if you have any guns you'd like to modify I'd be willing to do it for you lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks good, when I did my intrafuse conversion I had a hell of a time getting the trigger grouping to snap back in place


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Trigger group is also tough on this. U almost have to push it to the point that you think to urself " holy crap I'm gonna break this thing at any second." then u get mad and give it all u got and wala pops right into place


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

that's a very good looking job.I always like seeing how other people customize their sks rifles.another good part about the SKS is the availability of so many aftermarket products to sporterize them in alot of different ways.and,they're pretty good shooting rifles too.
here's mine.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice. How difficult was it to install the scope mount? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I like it a lot!. I am in the "not a fan of front stock" group as I think it takes away from the lines (I'm an artist lol). But you really did a great job!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

scope mount is a replacement cover w/ the necessary hardware.very easy to install.
i do want to find a better quality scope for mine.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

I found the cover you are talking about on cheaperthandirt. I was about to order it then thought to myself im probably going to throw my scope out of Whack everytime I clean the gun . Is this the case ? And Is the new cover sturdy ? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

whenever I strip mine down to give a real thorough cleaning I always check the scope the next time out to make sure that it's holding zero.it's never been very far off at all after re-installing but I do it just to make sure.
The replacement is very sturdy.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm I might hafta try it out and see how I like it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

sweet job. sweet gun.


----------

